# Magic mouse et les piles



## BFCMAC (9 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

Est-il vrai qu'il peut y avoir des problèmes avec des piles avec la magic souris?.
Si oui,le trackpad peut-il faire l'affaire en remplacement?.

Merci et a très bientôt.


----------



## nikomimi (10 Août 2012)

Je comprends pas ta question, pourquoi y aurait-ils des soucis de piles ?? Du moment que tu mets des piles aux bons formats je vois pas quel problème il pourrait y avoir ? 

Le soucis éventuel que tu pourrait avoir c'est au niveau du bluetooth qui te déconnecte la souris sans raison.


----------



## BFCMAC (10 Août 2012)

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/72070/magic_mouse_mefiez_vous_de_la_taille_des_piles/

Voici le lien que j'ai retrouvé,d'où ma question.


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

Dans cet article il y a du vrai et du faux

Déjà, TOUS les accus fournissent 1,2 V et pas 1,5V (même si certains indiquent éhontément 1,5V mais ce n'est que pour des raisons commerciales car ces accus délivrant 1,2 V sont supposés pouvoir se substituer à des piles AA délivarnt 1,5V)

Maintenant ce qui est réel c'est que la MagicMouse est très sensible à la longueur exacte des accus mis en place. Certains sont effectivement un tout petit peu plus courts que ceux fournis avec la souris et le contact électrique se fait mal.

J'ai resolu le problème en intercalant, au bout des accus du côté "plat", du papier alu plié plusieurs fois pour compenser cet écart de longueur.

Nota: ce problème existe également avec le chargeur d'accus vendus par Apple.... même technique pour charger des accus légèrement plus courts que ceux d'APple


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Août 2012)

Si quelqu'un à pris la peine de faire un tel article, c'est que le problème et probablement avéré. 

Moi qui en ait aussi une depuis 1 an (peut-être 2 ? Je ne sais plus), j'ai rencontré les problèmes indiqués dans cet article, à savoir : déconnexion en cas de choc et avec de piles trop petites, et voltage des piles trop bas dès le départ. 

Mais depuis que je fonctionne avec des piles rechargeable Energizer, je n'ai des problèmes que quand les piles sont vides ! 

Bref, de mon avis personnel, tant que tu utilise des accus de marque, tu n'aura pas plus de problèmes que ceux liés au fait que tu utilises des piles plutôt qu'un câble USB.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

Bon, il existe un autre problème potentiel, hein ! Non non, ne riez pas*, je l'ai rencontré chez un de mes clients (sur un clavier bluetooth) : même avec les bonnes piles ou les bons accus &#8230; Encore faut-il les monter "à l'endroit" ! 

  

(*) Enfin &#8230; Si ! Vous pouvez rire quand même ! :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

nouvelle fonctionnalité à intégrer dans les futurs claviers, trackpad ou souris bluetooth:
la reconnaissance de polarité des piles pour s'y adapter automatiquement!
Electroniquement c'est pas sorcier à faire...

(à la façon des ports Ethernet qui reconnaissent automatiquement le type de liaison et s'adaptent, alors qu'il y a quelques années, selon les cas il fallait faire gaffe à prendre un cable croisé ou un cable droit)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> nouvelle fonctionnalité à intégrer dans les futurs claviers, trackpad ou souris bluetooth:
> la reconnaissance de polarité des piles pour s'y adapter automatiquement!
> Electroniquement c'est pas sorcier à faire...
> 
> (à la façon des ports Ethernet qui reconnaissent automatiquement le type de liaison et s'adaptent, alors qu'il y a quelques années, selon les cas il fallait faire gaffe à prendre un cable croisé ou un cable droit)



Reste le cas où elles sont installées "tête bêche" (une dans le bon sens, une à l'envers)


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Reste le cas où elles sont installées "tête bêche" (une dans le bon sens, une à l'envers)


 
Normalement ce cas doit être pris en compte également 
Si les 2 piles sont tête bêche, la tension fournie est double, il faut donc un abaisseur de tension
(à l'image des alim qui fonctionnent sans moufter qu'on les branche aux USA sur du 110V ou en Europe sur du 220V)

Bref que des idées pour une nouvelle MightyMagicMouse à 120 Euros, au lieu de 80....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Si les 2 piles sont tête bêche, la tension fournie est double



Toi, tu vas me recopier 50 fois la loi d'Ohm !

Si les deux piles sont tête bêche, la tension n'est pas double (ça, c'est si elles sont montées en série "dans le bon sens"), tête bêche, tu as +1,5 volts d'un côté, et -1,5 volts de l'autre, et 1,5volts moins 1,5 volts, ça ne fait pas vraiment 3 volts


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

Non regarde bien bien le cablage....

Quand elle sont dans le même sens, elles sont en parallèle
Si tu les mets tête-bêche, elles se retrouvent en série

Bon tu me mets le doute, je démonterai ma souris ce soir

Quoi qu'il en soit, on peut trouver un montage électronique acceptant tous les sens de montage des piles pour s'y adapter.

Pour 40 Euros de plus par souris, ça vaut le coup de se creuser la tête non?


----------



## nikomimi (10 Août 2012)

Je savais même pas que selon le modèle les piles pouvait être plus courte que d'autre, je pensais que c'était une norme, enfin quoiqu'il en soit jamais eu de soucis avec les piles alors que j'achète que des 1er prix au Leclerc du coin.  Donc à mon avis faut vraiment avoir pas de chance et avoir pris le seul modèle sur 1000 qui fait les piles + courtes que les autre.


----------



## BFCMAC (10 Août 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Je savais même pas que selon le modèle les piles pouvait être plus courte que d'autre, je pensais que c'était une norme, enfin quoiqu'il en soit jamais eu de soucis avec les piles alors que j'achète que des 1er prix au Leclerc du coin.  Donc à mon avis faut vraiment avoir pas de chance et avoir pris le seul modèle sur 1000 qui fait les piles + courtes que les autre.



Bon ben,je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des piles plus courtes moi non plus,quoi qu'il en soit,je
verrais bien a l'usage et j'en reparlerais plus tard içi,si mon expérience est négative ou positif.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Non regarde bien bien le cablage....
> 
> Quand elle sont dans le même sens, elles sont en parallèle
> Si tu les mets tête-bêche, elles se retrouvent en série



Toi, tu n'as rien compris, dans les deux cas, elles sont en série : normal = le plus d'une collé au moins de l'autre, tête bêche = le plus de l'une collé au plus de l'autre (ou le moins de l'une collé au moins de l'autre), ce qui vaut pour clavier et trackpad. Dans la souris, je ne sais pas comment elles sont installées, mais dans aucun cas, elles ne peuvent se retrouver "en série" si c'est prévu pour être en parallèle (dans ce cas, tête bêche, tu as un plus et un moins reliés au plus de la souris, et un plus et un moins reliés au moins de la souris, tu te retrouves à zéro, comme dans le montage en série).  !


----------



## eNeos (11 Août 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si quelqu'un à pris la peine de faire un tel article, c'est que le problème et probablement avéré.
> 
> Moi qui en ait aussi une depuis 1 an (peut-être 2 ? Je ne sais plus), j'ai rencontré les problèmes indiqués dans cet article, à savoir : déconnexion en cas de choc et avec de piles trop petites, et voltage des piles trop bas dès le départ.
> 
> ...



Vi mais non 
Pas de soucis non plus avec les Energizer, par contre avec les Philipps 2600 mAh... 
J'ai trouvé encore plus pernicieux que la taille de la pile : la taille du plot + ! Vi vi... Sur les Philipps, le plot du + et plus court que sur les Energizer, pourtant la pile fait exactement la même taille.

Résultat, le corps de la pile arrive en butée mais le plot n'arrive pas jusqu'au contact sur la magic mouse. J'ai mis quelques instants avant de là trouver celle là...
Aucun soucis avec le trackpad par contre.


----------



## BFCMAC (11 Août 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Vi mais non
> Pas de soucis non plus avec les Energizer, par contre avec les Philipps 2600 mAh...
> J'ai trouvé encore plus pernicieux que la taille de la pile : la taille du plot + ! Vi vi... Sur les Philipps, le plot du + et plus court que sur les Energizer, pourtant la pile fait exactement la même taille.
> 
> ...



Ah intéressant,je fais un copier coller de ce que tu viens d'expliquer,car ça répond a mon
intérrogation sur le sujet,je ne comprenais pas le coté court des piles,mais il y a le fameux
plot +!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ce produit et peut me dire si c'est bien ou pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ce produit et peut me dire si c'est bien ou pas ?



Bien pour quoi ? Pour charger la souris ? oui, sûrement, par contre, vu le rendement* que ça a, ce type de procédé, pour la planète &#8230; 


(*) selon les sources que j'ai pu trouver, moins de 20%, donc, pour stocker 1 W/h dans la batterie de la souris, il faut pomper plus de 5 W/h sur la source d'alimentation qui elle même ne doit pas dépasser 70 % de rendement (cas général pour une alim basse tension, le reste de l'énergie pompée ne sert qu'à faire chauffer le bloc d'alim) ce qui te fait pomper plus de 7 W/h sur le secteur pour chaque W/h stocké dans l'appareil rechargé, Grinepisse va t'avoir dans le collimateur ! :modo:


----------



## chinoisurfer (5 Janvier 2013)

pour ma part je viens d'acheter le chargeur de pile apple, venant d'avoir ma magic mouse avec mon imac, je vous tiendrais au jus quand ma magic sera décharger et que je doivent utiliser les piles. Mais à mon avis sa ne posera pas de soucis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien pour quoi ? Pour charger la souris ? oui, sûrement, par contre, vu le rendement* que ça a, ce type de procédé, pour la planète
> 
> 
> (*) selon les sources que j'ai pu trouver, moins de 20%, donc, pour stocker 1 W/h dans la batterie de la souris, il faut pomper plus de 5 W/h sur la source d'alimentation qui elle même ne doit pas dépasser 70 % de rendement (cas général pour une alim basse tension, le reste de l'énergie pompée ne sert qu'à faire chauffer le bloc d'alim) ce qui te fait pomper plus de 7 W/h sur le secteur pour chaque W/h stocké dans l'appareil rechargé, Grinepisse va t'avoir dans le collimateur ! :modo:



Merci pour l'info.

Je vais donc en rester aux piles rechargeables.


----------



## Jacques L (1 Avril 2013)

Le chargeur de piles Apple est très bien, mais contrairement (à moins que j'aie compris de travers) à ce que dit la doc, les batteries se chargent bien, le chargeur s'arrête bien quand c'est fait, mais il ne maintient pas la charge dans le temps, moralité, il faut les sortir du chargeur et les y remettre de temps en temps pour qu'elles soient toujours au top.


----------

